# Best MMA GIFs Thread [56k Warning!]



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Too much Brock vs. Randy, BJ vs GSP bickering going on here and I think the cure is some awesome UFC .gif's....

POST THEM HERE

here's one of my favourites


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> here's one of my favourites


Man... that is out of this world. Which fight was that?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Marcus Aurelio vs. Ryan Roberts.

Armbar in 16 seconds.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

that is a great gif jbritt...+rep

here's a great sherk combo from the florian fight


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

These are all pretty sick...

This website has a ton of free MMA GIF's.
http://www.mma-core.com/gifs/Gifs.aspx?tid=0


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

can i request someone to make me a .gif....

Keith Jardine vs. Chuck Liddell UFC 76, round 3, 1:16 remaining, jardine faints a leg kicks and lands a crazy goblin left hand straight from hell....

+rep and credits will be given


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Can I request someone tell me how to make GIF's  

I've been trying to find out for a while and so far have come up dry.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Can I request someone tell me how to make GIF's
> 
> I've been trying to find out for a while and so far have come up dry.


I use microsoft gif animator. You basically just import the clip you want then save it as a .gif file.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

yorT said:


> I use microsoft gif animator. You basically just import the clip you want then save it as a .gif file.


Well.... that sure seems easy. How come nobody could ever tell me that before


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

my sig


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Here you go Duffman, just for you


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*HADUKEN!!!*


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> can i request someone to make me a .gif....
> 
> Keith Jardine vs. Chuck Liddell UFC 76, round 3, 1:16 remaining, jardine faints a leg kicks and lands a crazy goblin left hand straight from hell....
> 
> +rep and credits will be given












If you want better quality i need a better quality video 
This was the best one i could find.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Recent faves:



and


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> Too much Brock vs. Randy, BJ vs GSP bickering going on here and I think the cure is some awesome UFC .gif's....
> 
> POST THEM HERE
> 
> here's one of my favourites


Thats awesome!

Have you seen Goldy's face in the background as he slaps on the armbar? love it! :thumb02:

EDIT: i think its Goldy, but my eyes cant quite make it out. . .


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

I couldnt have been happier when that happened
it still makes me laugh every time


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

nevrsummr13 said:


>


Wow.. this one got my mind for about 5 minutes - what a sweet loooking KO. FTW happened there ? is that a Nog/Mir season?


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Zemelya said:


> Wow.. this one got my mind for about 5 minutes - what a sweet loooking KO. FTW happened there ? is that a Nog/Mir season?


ya it is
thats what happens when your a 155er and let a 205er get a free shot in


----------

